# What motor oil to use for the 2010 Jetta 2.5?



## JetProfet (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey guys. So as I understand it, the Jetta MKV's have the possibility of losing a quart of motor oil every 700 miles. I've gone about 1,050 miles since my oil change (10,000 mile warranty service) and want to check my oil level. I don't know which oil I'm supposed to get for the 2010 Jetta. I'm hearing 0W-40 or 5W-40 was the standard for the 2005 Jetta which is the first year the MKV Jetta came out. Can you guys confirm this?


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

No way you should be losing that much oil in 700 miles.

As far as oil choice, it will be synthetic. Look for one that is VW502.00 spec on the back of the bottle. Mobil 1 and Castrol Syntec both make a good one that you can find at most auto parts chain stores. Look for the VW502.00 spec, not for a specific weight of oil.

Cheers


----------



## SlowJetta2.5 (May 9, 2010)

JetProfet said:


> Hey guys. So as I understand it, the Jetta MKV's have the possibility of losing a quart of motor oil every 700 miles. I've gone about 1,050 miles since my oil change (10,000 mile warranty service) and want to check my oil level. I don't know which oil I'm supposed to get for the 2010 Jetta. I'm hearing 0W-40 or 5W-40 was the standard for the 2005 Jetta which is the first year the MKV Jetta came out. Can you guys confirm this?


 As the person above me said, most importantly check that it meets VW 502 spec. 

Also, I have a 2009 2.5. It states in my owner's manual to use VW 5w-40. If not available use 5w-30. 

In regard to burning oil, I've gone through 2 oil change intervals with my 2.5 and I haven't seen any peculiar oil consumption. At the end of 10,000 miles for both services, the oil still reads ok on the dipstick and I've never had to add any.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

JetProfet said:


> Hey guys. So as I understand it, the Jetta MKV's have the possibility of losing a quart of motor oil every 700 miles. I've gone about 1,050 miles since my oil change (10,000 mile warranty service) and want to check my oil level. I don't know which oil I'm supposed to get for the 2010 Jetta. I'm hearing 0W-40 or 5W-40 was the standard for the 2005 Jetta which is the first year the MKV Jetta came out. Can you guys confirm this?


 Castrol Syntec 5w40 is the standard oil for the 2.5L motor


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

In the 2.5 I'll run whatever synthetic is on sale, but never more then 6k miles. 

I'll run a 10w40 in the summer down here.


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

No way you should be using one quart every 700 miles!!

Something is wrong. Go to the DEALER.


----------



## JetProfet (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm not saying that's what I'm actually losing...that's what the dealers service dept told me. He said that it's possible for the car to lose a quart every 700 miles. Has anyone had that experience?


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

JetProfet said:


> I'm not saying that's what I'm actually losing...that's what the dealers service dept told me. He said that it's possible for the car to lose a quart every 700 miles. Has anyone had that experience?


o0o0o0ok, I miss read!!

No. I have never heard of a daily driver using a quart of oil every 700 miles unless it was 20+ years old and/or something was broken/not working.

Even my Rx8 (rotary engine) that actually injects oil into the combustion chamber and is consumed did not use up a quart every 700 miles. I would have to add about a half a quart every 1500 miles.


----------



## jtappert (Mar 10, 2011)

JetProfet said:


> I've gone about 1,050 miles since my oil change (10,000 mile warranty service) and want to check my oil level.


:whatop the hood, Pull the oil dipstick out, wipe it, put it back in, pull it back out, and see how far it is from the full mark. :screwy:

I would run either full-synthetic or ultra-synthetic 5-40.


No reason for a 2010 to lose a quart in 700 miles. You shouldn't be losing much at all. I'd say a quart at all between oil changes is too much for a car that new. I work at jiffy lube, and i very rarely see VWs come in a quart low, rare even half a quart low. and we top oil off for free between oil changes, so if these VWs were losing that much oil, theyd come in for free top offs all the time. Dont see many VWs for top offs, especially newer ones. My 2000 vr6 is still at the full line when i change my oil and i change my oil every 5000 miles with full synthetic 5w-40


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

JetProfet said:


> Hey guys. So as I understand it, the Jetta MKV's have the possibility of losing a quart of motor oil every 700 miles. I've gone about 1,050 miles since my oil change (10,000 mile warranty service) and want to check my oil level. I don't know which oil I'm supposed to get for the 2010 Jetta. I'm hearing 0W-40 or 5W-40 was the standard for the 2005 Jetta which is the first year the MKV Jetta came out. Can you guys confirm this?


A list of VW/Audi approved 502.00 and 505 oils world-wide can be found here:
http://www.audiusa.com/etc/medialib/cms4imp/audi2/aoa/company/aoa-specific.Par.0023.File.pdf


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Liqui moly or lubro moly 0w40/5w40. you can buy the 0w40 if you want to splurge. it is a true group 4 synthetic oil. the 5w40 isn't a full group 4 synthetic from what i understand. both are great. mobil 1 is great european forumula of course.

if you're burning that much oil there is a problem. good luck. change your oil every 5k miles for 5k 10k and 15k services. Then at 20k start doing it every 7500 miles. This is best way to break in the motor, old manuals suggested this, dunno why new do not.

I tried to go 10k one time and started getting disgusting lifter noise. Most oil analysis reports suggest 8000 miles is about as far as you "want" to go with your oil change interval.


----------



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

kungfoojesus said:


> Liqui moly or lubro moly 0w40/5w40. you can buy the 0w40 if you want to splurge. it is a true group 4 synthetic oil. the 5w40 isn't a full group 4 synthetic from what i understand. both are great. mobil 1 is great european forumula of course.
> 
> if you're burning that much oil there is a problem. good luck. change your oil every 5k miles for 5k 10k and 15k services. Then at 20k start doing it every 7500 miles. This is best way to break in the motor, old manuals suggested this, dunno why new do not.
> 
> I tried to go 10k one time and started getting disgusting lifter noise. Most oil analysis reports suggest 8000 miles is about as far as you "want" to go with your oil change interval.


For the last 50,000 miles I've been going 10K miles between oil changes. (Huge thread about it here.) I never noticed a change in engine noise. I know describing an engine noise is probably a lot like trying to tell someone what blue looks like but what is lifter noise? I think I'll go to a 5K interval since it seems that is probably safest.


----------



## silversolox12 (May 25, 2008)

5w-40 is what almost every german car from 2000 and up should have in it and run it for 7000 miles, i would go 5000 just to be better on the motor. thats my personal opinion on how long between changes with 5w-40


----------

